

Lets admit the iPad is an iLetDown - siculars
http://siculars.posterous.com/lets-admit-the-ipad-is-an-iletdown

======
mr_eel
The iPad is optimised for these three things; simplicity, battery life and
cost.

Multitasking and background apps kill battery life. Root access and other
desktop features aren't simple. More disk space would be expensive -- being
flash memory. Unless the author is suggesting a spinning drive, which will
kill battery life.

These are completely valid complaints, but it helps to understand that these
choices aren't random. Personally, as much as I want all of those additional
features, I'm happy to consider buying and iPad for what it already does.

------
siculars
I flushed out my list form this "tell hn"
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1081451>) in a blog post.

